# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Стишки про админов и юзеров(нецензурная лексика)

## Mr_Vinni

МЫШКА В ЛАДОНИ
СЕРВЕР В ГРУДИ
С НАШЫМ ОДМИНОМ
МЫ ПОБЕДИМ!!!
=====
ДВА ГИГАБАЙТА
ОПЕРАТИВКИ
ЛАЗИМ НА САЙТЕ
СЛУШАЕМ СЛИВКИ!
=====
ПЕЧЕНЬ УПАЛА
ПОЧКАМ ПИПЕЦ
РАСПУХЛО ИПАЛО
ОДМИН МОЛОДЕЦ
=====
НАШЫМ ПРОБЕЛОМ
САМЫМ БОЛЬШЫМ
БУДЕМ ПЕЧАТАТЬ
СЛОВО ГОЛЬФСТРИМ
=====
В печень, по почкам
Поджопник, и в ухо.
Это ОДМИНЫ
поймали главбуха
=====
ДЫМ ДЫРОКОЛА
СКРЕПОЧКИ В РЯТ
АДМИН РАС*УЯЧИЛ
ГЛАВБУХОФ ОТРЯТ
=====
ПЛОСКИЙ ЭКРАН
МОЩНЫЙ ВИНЧЕСТЕР
МЫ ЧЕРЕС ГОТ
ВСТРЕТИСМСЯ ВМЕСТЕ
=====
БАЗА ПОДНЯЛАСЬ
СЕРВЕР ВОСКРЕС
ЭТО *УЯЧИТ
ОТРЯТ АДИНЭС
=====
ДА ДИВАХ ВЕРСТАЕМ
ТАБЛИЦЫ В ОБРЕС
НАС НАЗЫВАЮТ
ОТРЯТ ЦЭЭСЭС
=====
СОБИРАЕТ ПАТРОНЫ
МАЛЬЧИК ГАВРОШ
НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАВИСНЕТ
ОТРЯТ МАКИНТОШ
=====
ПРОЧ ЗАВИСАНЬЯ
НАШИХ СЕРДЕЦ
МЫ ПИАНЕРЫ
АТРЯДА БИЛЛ ГЕЙТС
=====
Направо-налево
Большие респекты
Админу фарева
=====
Юзеру каждому
Нужен айпишник
Админ Дядя Серёжа
Крутейший айтишник
=====
Кто шагает впереди?
С лейблом "интел" на груди ?
Это он - тот гандон
Подключил нам ай-пи-фон
=====
РОЗОВЫЕ ТУФЕЛЬКИ
МЫШКА В ГРУДИ
БЛОНДИНКИ В ЗАКОНЕ!
МЫ ПОБЕДИМ!!!
=====
КЛАВА В ЛАДОНИ
ХАБ НА ГРУДИ
ЮЗЕРА ЯЙЦА 
СТЕКЛИ В САПОГИ
=====
Аська не пашет
ЖЖ под запретом
Хрен тут отделаться
Одмину минетом
=====
Сетка упала
Нету инета
Вырвали руки
Одмину за это
=====
Мышка в ладони
Сервер в груди
одмина ап стену
и не пи*ди...
=====
гляди в монитор пристально,
футболку в брюки заправь,узурпатор!!
Это ведь ты народу не даешь отдыхать-
Враг народа- системный администррратор!!
=====
ПРИНТЕР ПЕЧАТАЕТ
КОМПЬЮТЕР НЕ ВИСНЕТ
НЕ ЗРЯ НАШ АДМИН
ЮЗЕРОВ ПИЗДИТ
=====

----------


## Sanych

Ну что, забавно местами

----------

